# Is there a shortcut to "Save Picture as" instead of Right Clicking on the mouse?



## hi!

Thanks for your tips! Is there a shortcut i can do instead of cont. Right Click on the mouse to do a "Save Picture as" When i'm saving the pictures onto my C: files??

Summary: Any shortcuts to save picture files? Anything on the keyboard? Thanks!!


----------



## dude189

Are you talking about saving pictures from internet explorer? In IE 6 (and maybe earlier versions) in internet options - advanced tab, under multimedia, you could check "enable image toolbar". This would show a little box in the corner of pictures, with options to save, email, and print.


----------



## hi!

?? I'll try that new tip but that's not what i meant. You know how you see a picture you want on the net and you Right Click on your mouse and you choose "Save Picture As" I was wondering if you can do a short cut with that instead of quicking Right Clicking all the time at the pictures


----------



## LONGHAIR

How much easier could you ask for? a keyboard shortcut? How would you pick one image from the page if there were more than one?


----------



## bilnrobn

You've got to click the image to identify it. What could be a quicker shortcut than using the right button?


----------



## classylassy

I was also wondering how easier/quicker they would want it to be


----------



## YirKiLpOOn

u can setup a hotkey with a automation tool like keytext.
then u just hover the mouse over the pic, press ctrl-alt-w (or wateva) and it saves it straitaway. the macro right clicks, does save as, then saves it in the default place

=)


----------



## LONGHAIR

That might work...............but what happens hen you come to something that has the same name as an image that you already have stored? Plus it can only store to one default location, then you would have to go back and move things around. I don't see the time savings???


----------



## Flrman1

> _Originally posted by LONGHAIR:_
> *How much easier could you ask for? *


Ditto!


----------



## YirKiLpOOn

>but what happens hen you come to something that has the same name as an image that you already have stored

u can make keytext add a date stamp into the name of the file. like pic.jpg => 20040301-pic.jpg. to make it unique. or use the time. or even add the website address to the name of file. with the later, u could then run a vb script / batch file to file the pix.

>Plus it can only store to one default location

true but if you need to save a bunch of pix, from same site, then 1st one u save manually to set the location, the rest is with macro.

actually, thinking about this more, with a bit of work, i think its possible to write a macro to automaticaly make folders called "sitename.com" based on address and the save the pix in that folder all automaticaly. keytext is prety powerful when using the macro if / then etc. hmm.  

but if ur going to go that far u may as well use somthing like webcopier and just make it dowload all pix!! lol


----------



## LONGHAIR

And all of that is somehow easier than a simple "right-click" and "save-as" ???


----------



## JohnWill

I think you're looking for the answer to a question nobody should have asked.  

BTW, the answer to the original question is no, there is no shortcut to the right click method...


----------



## Bob Cerelli

I thought the rignt-click was the shorctut.


----------



## pgriffet

Do not forget that all the files you see on a web page are stored in the IE cache. There is no need to save it again. Just browse in your cache, when you are offline.


----------



## xico

LOL

Xico


----------



## dude189

you can drag images from internet explorer. have the folder you want to save to minimized, and drag the picture to that folder.
Another solution is this program that I haven't tried but heard about, SavePicNoAsk
http://www.techtv.com/callforhelp/freefile/story/0,24330,3481005,00.html
http://www.unhsolutions.net/SPNA/


----------



## Bob Cerelli

Is this faster than a simple right-click?


----------



## bilnrobn

Of course not. I can't believe this thread! Right clicking on an image IS the shortcut. Surely nothing can be shorter than a 1/16th inch downward pressure with your middle finger!


----------



## john1

Hi 'Hi!',

There is a way that is easier and quicker
than the 'right click save picture put it here'

It means having the desktop showing a little.
Arrange the explorer window to leave a bit of desktop
showing round the sides somewhere.

Make a shortcut on the visible part of your desktop
to the folder that you want to use for these images.

When an image shows that you want to save,
Right button drag it to the shortcut,
then choose 'Copy here'

On mine that will save the pic as a jpg,
probably on yours too.

That is about the easiest and quickest way i can find.
One drag, and one click.

Regards, John 

(_yes, it is a lot quicker than 'save as'_)


----------



## Flrman1

> _Originally posted by john1:_
> *(yes, it is a lot quicker than 'save as') *


I just right clicked and save an avatar from this page in less than 5 seconds. 
For the sake of argument, let's say that you can do it some other way in 2 1/2 seconds (doubtful), now that really frees up a lot of time doesn't it! 

If you save 5 picures a day every day for one year, your time saved amounts to a massive 15.2083333 minutes.


----------



## john1

Did you try what i suggested ?

What i suggested is very quick.
With no practice i can do it in about two seconds.

I could put a vertical row (column ?) of shortcuts
to a small selection of folders, the right drag and
click on 'Copy here' takes no longer, and i could
then select its destination.

To choose another folder with the 'Save as' would
be more actions.

See what 'Hi!' says,

John


----------



## dude189

left click drag is even quicker
with practice it can be done in under 1 second


----------



## Flrman1

I'm just picking on you John!


----------



## john1

Hi Dude, Hi Flrman,

Dude,
With normal 'left drag' i get a message about 'Active Desktop'
i don't really want to install active desktop,
i think its a bit of a waste, i'm only running at 300 Mhz.
But as you say, yes thats quicker, and its only one click,
but it only goes to desktop. 
By putting a few 'shortcuts' there, you can direct the image
to a particular folder, maybe that would be possible with
active desktop using the normal drag&drop ?

Cheers Flrman,
it is an odd enquiry, but the person might have an arm in
plaster, and using their left hand !! Who knows.

Regards, John


----------



## john1

Hi Dude, Hi Flrman,

i've just tried it with the normal drag&drop (left button)
and it works just as 'Dude' describes !

So yes, it can be done within a second,
and into a choice of folders if you put some shortcuts there.

Regards, John


----------



## dude189

i mentioned this in my earlier post, here's more details...
SavePicNoAsk is an IE add-on that adds two new options when you right-click an image. 
*Save Picture*
This option saves the image to the folder you previously selected in the SavePicNoAsk interface. And you won't have to enter a file name. You can have the program use the name the website gave the image, or you can have the program automatically number the images in sequential order.

Also, you can choose to have SavePicNoAsk automatically create a subfolder for all images from the same webpage, from the same website, or of the same file type. This is a great way to sort your downloads.


----------



## Cosmic

Back to your original question.

Fastest method is a keyboard strokes method.

ALT - F key drops down a window. Then hit A key.

At that point hitting enter will save it to the drive / directory / folder as shown. If something else is desired Select from the choices offered for your machine. Can put it exactly to the spot desired.

If you make a selection that will remain the default for future saves until you change it. Example: D:\MyPics\Dogs.

You can change the file name after hitting the A Key by hitting the Backspace Key and retyping a new type name, followed by Enter.

Anything currently being shown in the Browser Window works well with this method. Example: Look at a Photo of a dog, keyboard save, look at another, save, etc, etc.

This method with Alt - F4 (Close open window) and Alt - (left arrow of key pad, NumLock Off) in place of clicking the Back box or closing open windows by clicks is the best way to work rapidly saving a lot of graphics.

I never use the mouse when doing a lot of saving work. Keyboard is so much faster. Especially when most of the saves are going to the same folder or drive. Even with some editing work, still is the faster method if you are a good typist.

The real amount of time involved is for your brain to work, decide on editing, read this, or that, not the amount of keystrokes time or mouse clicks. The keyboard method is far faster under normal conditions when you consider the time to reposition the mouse.


----------



## LONGHAIR

This "dragging to a folder" is fine until you run into the problem I brought up long ago.............. When you run into a pic with the same name as one you already have. It is quite common, many sites use simple names like "img01" and simliar. It will cause you problems.


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by bilnrobn:_
> *I can't believe this thread! Right clicking on an image IS the shortcut. Surely nothing can be shorter than a 1/16th inch downward pressure with your middle finger! *


Guess they want a shortcut _to the shortcut_ 

Of course some web sites have the right mouse button _disabled_, and then they would need another way to copy the pic


----------



## Bob Cerelli

Here's another shortcut that is way faster than just right clicking on a graphic and saving it.

1. Open up the Windows Explorer
2. Go to the C:\windows\temporary Internet folder
3. Empty it and all the subdirectories
4. Go to the web site you want to view.
5. Now go back to the temp directory
6. Press F5 to refresh the screen
7. Open up your favorite graphic editing program
8. Start opening up all the graphic files in your graphic editing program until you find the one you want
9. Save it to a new directory.

There...now wasn't that so much easier than right clicking ;-)


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by Bob Cerelli:_
> *1. Open up the Windows Explorer
> 2. Go to the C:\windows\temporary Internet folder
> 3. Empty it and all the subdirectories
> 4. Go to the web site you want to view.
> 5. Now go back to the temp directory
> 6. Press F5 to refresh the screen
> 7. Open up your favorite graphic editing program
> 8. Start opening up all the graphic files in your graphic editing program until you find the one you want
> 9. Save it to a new directory.
> *


What...? You forgot the step where you run Scandisk in Safe Mode


----------



## bilnrobn

Ok, I agree a left button drag to a desktop icon is quicker that a right click, (providing a file doesn't already exist with the same name), but why do you want to save these fleeting seconds? Hell, you have been surfing the net for hours... what is another couple of seconds?


----------



## dude189

> _Originally posted by flrman1:_
> *If you save 5 picures a day every day for one year, your time saved amounts to a massive 15.2083333 minutes.
> *


He may have been joking, but he has a point. Following that math, if you saved 20 pics per day using this faster method(and it seems like hi! saves a lot of pictures), that would be an hour every year. After 6 years, thats 6 hours saved, and so on untill after 24 years and a collection of 175,320 pictures, you have saved an entire day of your life.


----------



## Krelian

If this thread keeps going on, just reading it will waste longer time than you could have ever saved by just right clicking and hitting save as.

And with that, I give you the fastest method:

Get somebody else to do it for you.


----------



## Wet Chicken




----------



## xico

Nice, Wet Chicken! LOL

Xico


----------



## Wet Chicken

I would have posted it sooner, but I was trying to find an easier way to to post than to click on the "Post Reply" button


----------



## xico

LOL LOL LOL

Xico


----------



## dude189

Using the IMG tag in the QuickReply box would have been quicker!


----------



## Krelian

man, this thread is going to explode if it gets any fatter! hehehe


----------



## hi!

To all you Teasers out there, you are surely missing the point. what about all the other Short cuts out there.. do you shake your head at why those even exist.. First of all it's not just a simple "Right Click" on the mouse.. You have to Right Click it and then Scroll Down and Choose the Save Picture as.. Three Steps.. a hassel if you have like 25 pictures you want to save.....


for example of other shortcuts i like Which save on the Mouse Right Clicking.. I love the Highlight and Control C or Control V, much better than using the Right click of a mouse to Copy and Paste.. isn't that the same as me asking for a shortcut to save pics?


I also love using Control N on a page to open up a new page instead of Clicking on IE icon on the bottom of my task bar and waiting for it to load.. Aslo using Alt D to go quickly on the address bar instead of dragging the pointer up there... convience and avoiding the hassel of it all.. and not really a time factor thing you guys are implying..


But thank you everyone who offered advice!!i i will try it!! And what i was trying to achieve was when i have a picture of what i want in front of me.. was there a shortcut on the keyboard to bring up the Save Picture Window in front of me instead of Right Clicking the mouse all the time....


----------



## hi!

Oh and one more fun factor!!! How many of you who had lots of pictures to save.. Accidently Saved the Picture as a Wallpaper or Email Picture because the List is so close together!! ha!!


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by hi!:_
> *...and then Scroll Down and Choose the Save Picture as*


Well I have to admit, I never really thought of _moving the mouse around on the screen_ as "work", but if all of these pictures are on the same page then why not just just choose *File>Save As...* and save the whole page?


----------



## LONGHAIR

hi!, 
you still miss the point that this will not help you when you come to a pic that has the same name as one you already have.


----------



## Wet Chicken

You can't have two pictures on the same page unless they are the same picture, so that's mute point


----------



## LONGHAIR

I'm not talking about where they come from, but the folder you store them in. Many sites just call images simple names like pic1 or img1, etc. These will cause a problem when you try to store one that has an existing name. Then you have to go back to the right-click and save-as. Now you have wasted the time you think you saved.


----------



## Wet Chicken

> _Originally posted by LONGHAIR:_
> *I'm not talking about where they come from, but the folder you store them in. *


I'm not talking about that either. When you save the page it puts *ALL* images into its own folder. Problem solved. Try it 

And no this is not an April fools joke


----------



## LONGHAIR

Why would you want to save every image on a page?


----------



## Wet Chicken

Obviously the original poster has his or her reasons  I guess it would depend on the web page, and the person who is saving them


----------



## Krelian

Holy misconception batman! This thread is still going on? At the very least, you could always


----------



## Krelian

...bah! I hit reply by mistake... I guess I took TOO fast of a shortcut. HAHAHAHAAHA!! GET IT? HAHAHAHA... okay it's not THAT funny.


----------



## Wet Chicken




----------



## hi!

LONGHAIR said:


> hi!,
> you still miss the point that this will not help you when you come to a pic that has the same name as one you already have.


??? you must not save a lot of pics on the net!! Even if you "mouse" it, it will tell you another name exist for it anyways... ???? For example a Jpeg name is call Sample 1.. It goes "UGH".. a file name already exist do you want to replace it.. all i do is change the file name.. like a ramdom... asdasda for a file name.. ????

so your point don't make sense.. even if you Right Click it.. it will give you that message?? All i do is wadasdsad on the file to change the name???? duh? All i want is a quick pop up "Save Picture" Box as you would Right Mouse it... when i have the Jpeg picture in front of me...

as for the Save Whole Page for picture collage instead of indiv. pics.. No way.. i rather have a rich indiv. pic instead of small cramp colleges


----------



## LONGHAIR

hi!, You are the one missing the point. We have "exhaustively" been trying to explain that there really is no point in trying to do it "faster". I fully understand what you are saying about giving it a different name (which is as easy as putting a "1" "2" or "A" "B" etc. after the original name) but that wastes the time you think you are saving. Looking for a short-cut to a short-cut is a funny as may of the responses have been.


----------



## Wet Chicken

LONGHAIR said:


> We have "exhaustively" been trying to explain that there really is no point in trying to do it "faster"


Amen!


----------



## LONGHAIR

Wet Chicken you made me laugh with that one.............I'm glad no one was around


----------



## Wet Chicken

Hehehe...  

Always glad to help


----------



## Jedi_Master

Howdy folks...

With IE 6 you can put the mouse over the pic, and press the disk icon...










Is that what you want ?


----------



## Wet Chicken

Yeah but you still have to click the mouse. One is a _right_ click. One is a _left_ click. Either way it's one mouse click. Unfortunately for the original poster... the only thing less than one mouse click is *no* mouse clicks 

However I did hear that Microsoft was working on a new mouse that you work by blinking your eyes. Of course then you'd either look "strange" blinking and winking all day long, or you'd get an eye spasm


----------



## Jedi_Master

Well...

That's true, but it does get rid of having to scroll to "Save as" after you right click...


----------



## john1

Drag&drop is faster
than right-click save-as.

but you have to have the destination folder showing,
or a shortcut to it showing.

You can show several destination folders,
(or their shortcuts)
that is very much quicker than entering foldernames.

Drag&drop is one simple move,
and can be done in a second,
to a choice of folders.

I havent tried putting the destination folders in
systray yet, but generally systray is a bit full.

John


----------



## Wet Chicken

Jedi_Master said:


> but it does get rid of having to scroll to "Save as" after you right click...


You still have to "scroll". It's just to a different place on the screen


----------



## Jedi_Master

> _post 42_
> How many of you who had lots of pictures to save.. Accidently Saved the Picture as a Wallpaper or Email Picture because the List is so close together!! ha!!


It does stop the likelyhood of that...



> _post 41_
> You have to Right Click it and then Scroll Down and Choose the Save Picture as.. Three Steps


If you add the scroll to where you want to save it that's 4 steps, clicking on the icon cuts it down to two...


----------



## Krelian

I feel sorry for the people who need real tech support and get like one reply... and then read this thread... I really do.. hahaha.


----------



## dude189

Jedi_Master said:


> Howdy folks...
> 
> With IE 6 you can put the mouse over the pic, and press the disk icon...


I think that is where we began. This was the first response to hi!'s question:


dude189 said:


> Are you talking about saving pictures from internet explorer? In IE 6 (and maybe earlier versions) in internet options - advanced tab, under multimedia, you could check "enable image toolbar". This would show a little box in the corner of pictures, with options to save, email, and print.


This thread is going in circles.
All this work to help some guy save porn to his hard drive faster.


----------



## Filewasp

Is this still going on? I hate to even enter a comment because it bumps it! Oh gosh I already did. Acacandy where are you? ha!


----------



## classylassy

Amazing how such a question can get so many responses..


----------



## mindyourbusiness

It's incredible. Today I am so tired to be lazy. Lazy because I never thought to spend a minute googling for a shortcut to "save image as..." in Firefox. But today I was so tired also to right click and SELECT (SELECT SELECT SELECT) "save image as..." that I FINALLY DECIDED TO LOOK FOR A SHORTCUT and I invite you people full of judgement for other people needs, yes you that are talking from the highness of your computer science, you that decide that a shortcut like that is unuseful and that's why Firefox doesn't have it and only Opera seems to have it. Firefox at the third version and still no shortcut. Why? Because there are people like you. 

WHY DO WE NEED A SHORTCUT FOR THAT?

1) It is not your business.
2) If you really want to know, *******s, go to ConceptArt.org and start saving all the images of all the sketchbooks down there because someone asked you to do that. Then you come back here and write. But only after 10 hours spent right clicking and selecting "save image as".

Is it that difficult to think to make a default shortcut in Firefox so you left click an image and press I dont know in example "s" and you shortcut all that right click and select stuff that is giving us carpal tunnel you morons?

Answer now 4 years later come on. You majority of smart people.

Mod Edit: remove profanity.


----------



## JohnWill

Perhaps if you spent more time actually looking at Firefox and less time writing nasty messages, you'd have solved your problem by now. 

I suggest you start with the Firefox add-on BatchDownload, which will allow you to download all the images on a page in one shot.

Maybe you can actually come back and contribute next time instead of seeing how many people you can insult.


----------



## ~Candy~

Could we have found an older thread to dig up?


----------



## LONGHAIR

Come on AcaCandy, everyone knows that is what noobs do.....most of them are not insulting though?


----------



## alan1000

Surreal! Now, can one of you guys tell me, how many angels can dance on the head of a pin?


----------



## ~Candy~

Probably just one named alan


----------



## alan1000

I reckon 97,111. How on earth do you find the time, AcaCandy? Goodonyer anyway. Keep the lifeblood flowing.

By the way, is this forum using algorithms borrowed from Outlook Express? I've noticed I have the same problem with line feeds (CR or LF or whatever) not corresponding with the true end of the line, at least, going by the width of the window.


----------



## Squashman

mindyourbusiness said:


> Is it that difficult to think to make a default shortcut in Firefox so you left click an image and press I dont know in example "s" and you shortcut all that right click and select stuff that is giving us carpal tunnel you morons?
> 
> Answer now 4 years later come on. You majority of smart people.
> 
> Mod Edit: remove profanity.


Ok, I am going to get defensive now. Hey dumb&%$, what happens when you single left click on a link in Internet Explorer or Even Firefox. What happens when it is a linked image. Do you know anything about web programming.


----------



## alan1000

Yeah, what the man said! Hey, this is fun. Why didn't I discover this forum earlier?


----------



## ~Candy~

I think it's time to close this one down.


----------

